# Hamburg show



## Coqui (Jan 17, 2013)

Just left the show, amazingly it was comfortable not hot got lucky, the weather
Cooperated and always a ton of vendors.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

are there a lot of vendors that are selling frogs and frog related items? It is such a long trip, but if worthwhile, would go..


----------



## Monk (Dec 3, 2011)

Wow , long way for a show . I would love to go since I have heard that is the best show for rare [ in the US ] anoles .


----------



## Monk (Dec 3, 2011)

Oops , I was thinking Germany ^^


----------



## dravenxavier (Mar 12, 2008)

There were quite a few frogs/supplies there. I was a bit disappointed in the available exotics there. There were a couple of things here and there, but overall, I wasn't impressed. I picked up an orb-weaver for kicks, but that's about it. I really wanted to grab some nice driftwood, but there wasn't really anything I liked.


----------

